# i know it is short notice......Philly Herf



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

We just out this together now, so I apologize for the short notice. We are gathering out on the porch of my bar outside of Philly, in a town called WYNDMOOR. If anyone can make it post here, or PM me for details.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> We just out this together now, so I apologize for the short notice. We are gathering out on the porch of my bar outside of Philly, in a town called WYNDMOOR. If anyone can make it post here, or PM me for details.


I guess that was last night - after 11:00pm? Too bad - I can get to the philly area but need a little bit more than now - especially if you post after this old man's bed time.:r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

no its tonight, wednesday night..!

sorry 4 the confusion


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I wanted to give a BIIIIGGGG Shoutout to Justin and Wilson for such a good time last night!! I thoroughly enjoyed the 98 HdM DC, and thanks for the goodie bag! Remember you have a hide-a-way spot in DE, if that wedding planning becomes to much!


----------

